# Misdiagnosis of Arsenic Poisoning



## GordStark (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello guys, I'm back with another question!

I'm currently writing a short story involving a man who is being slowly poisoned with small doses of arsenic. At one point, he will consult a doctor about the symptoms: 

*Short-term*

Night Blindness, Diarrhea, confusion and drowsiness.

*Mid-Term*

Vomiting, muscle cramps, hair loss, stomach pain, convulsions, change in fingernail pigmentation.
*
End Result
*
Coma and Death

It is vital that the doctor misdiagnoses this poisoning and prescribes some ineffectual medication/remedial action. Can anyone suggest similar diseases that could be mistaken for Arsenic Poisoning? I would be eternally grateful


----------



## dvspec (Apr 7, 2014)

I didn't look to close at this, but this site looked promising if you can find the actual research papers that are mentioned.  

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/6740352


----------



## Grim Grady (Apr 23, 2014)

As your character's primary physician, I'm certain that his condition has been caused by one or more of the following: Shingles,  diabetes mellitus, vitamin deficiency, lupus, blood disease, diphtheria, multiple sclerosis, or other common diseases, including tick bite (Lyme disease) and Guillain-Barre syndrome.

That should give your research a firm starting point.


----------



## Ariel (Apr 23, 2014)

Depends in the era.  Arsenic poisoning was quite common as it was hard to trace until a reliable chemical test was found. Also, diseases change names over time.  (Consumption vs Tuburculosis).


----------

